# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  مجموعة صور حسينية من تصميمي

## ابن العراق4

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الكريم واحب ان اعرض عليكم مجموعة من تصاميمي
لاعرف رايكم وانتقاداتكم
اخوكم ابن العراق




منتضر رايكم

----------

ليلاس (12-19-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (12-19-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*شغل عدل اخووك
يعطيك العافية
حلوين كتير 
اهلا وسهلا فيك معانا*

----------

رنيم الحب (12-19-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*تصآميم حلوة و مرتبة ..*

*تسسسلم أخوووي ع الأبــدآإع ..*

*يعطيك العآإفية ..*

*مآ ننحرم الجديد من العطاااء.."]*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*السلآم عليك يا أبآ عبد الله الحسين ..*

*تصميم حُسيني معبر* 
*ولكل صورة معنى يُجسد الألم والحزن* 

*أخي الكريم ..* 
***إبن العرآق*** 
*أهـــــلآ وسهلآ بكِ بيننـــــــــآآ* 
*وتسلم يديك على الإبدآآآآآآآآع* 
*موفق ومقضية حوآآئجك بحق الغريب ..* 
*تحيـآآتي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سلآم الله عليك سيدي ومولآي يا أباعبدالله* 
*تصاميم روووعه وفي غاية الولاء*
*تسلم يدك اخوي ع هييك شغل*
*الله يعطيك الف عاآفيه*
*ومأجووور يارب*

----------


## ابن العراق4

*مشكورين والله على الردود الجميلة والرائعة واشكركم جميعاً على الترحيب الجميل
وان شاء الله كلنة خدام ابا عبد الله الحسين سلام الله عليه

تحياتي الحارة لكم*

----------


## أم غدير

يعطيك العااافيه عالتصاااميييم الراااائعه

----------

